
Arabic and Hebrew Speakers Can Both Read This Script - phonon
http://www.wnyc.org/story/arabic-and-hebrew-speakers-can-both-read-script/
======
BoiledCabbage
Which is fascinating, but I'm missing a key part. How do you handle spaces in
one word? Ie what if the words in the two languages don't have the same
length? I'd assume it'd start to look as "ugly" as the sliced english. And I
looked but didn't notice any examples of it (although I don't read hebrew or
arabic).

------
api
Someone should create a high-density programming font based on this principle.

